# Schwinn Lil Stingray Tricycle



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi, I've been looking for one of these tricycles but have not found one at a decent price. It is for my 1 1/2 year old nephew. Since my Stingray Lowrider Trike is always in the living room when not in use, my nephew climbs up on it and sits on the frame right above the tank and grabs the handle bars then proceds to press the button to sound my horn and drive his mom and dad bat s*** crazy. I really prefer a brand new blue one (since it will match my lowrider) but I'd also take the red one or a used one. Please let me know if u have one and are willing to part with it. You'll put a big smile on a chubby little boys face!!!! Thank you in advance for all who take the time to read this or can help point me in the right direction.


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 18, 2019)

Walmart, Sam's Club, Target and Amazon are all places that sell them.  Prices seem to vary a great deal.  Let your fingers do the walking to find the best deal if there is such a thing.  Roger


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 18, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Walmart, Sam's Club, Target and Amazon are all places that sell them.  Prices seem to vary a great deal.  Let your fingers do the walking to find the best deal if there is such a thing.  Roger




I have checked all those places, they are all sold out. I'm looking specifically for the Lil Stingray Super Deluxe Trike. But I really do appreciate your help and anyone else's that points me in the right direction


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 19, 2019)

I looked at one of those sites and they said the could order one.  They are also for sale on E-Bay by a few vendors.  Roger


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 20, 2019)

Ok let me check out eBay.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 20, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> I looked at one of those sites and they said the could order one.  They are also for sale on E-Bay by a few vendors.  Roger



I just looked and I cannot find any of these tricycles for sale. Are you sure u saw this tricycle with the chromed springer? Or where they the ones with the blade style forks?


----------

